# EPS in Freehand als Vektorgrafik öffnen?!



## Muridae (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer EPS-Datei. Wenn ich diese Datei in Freehand öffne, bekomme ich immer nur eine Pixel-Darstellung der Grafik, obwohl das eigentlich eine Vektorgrafik ist. 
Was muss ich machen, damit ich die Grafik in vektorisierter Form sehen/bearbeiten kann?

Greez, Muri.


----------



## Hercules (26. Mai 2003)

Wenn da keine Vektoren vorhanden sind, enthält die EPS Datei auch keine Vektoren. Da wurde eben das bild als EPS abgespeichert.


----------



## Muridae (26. Mai 2003)

Ich weiß 100%ig, dass in dieser EPS-Datei eine Vektorgrafik abgespeichert ist. Diese Datei gehört zur Abschlussprüfung für Mediengestalter. Da auf dem Briefing immerzu von "Vektor-Datei" gesprochen wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Datei eine Vektor-Grafik beinhaltet...


----------



## pixelforce (26. Mai 2003)

Wenn das EPS direkt aus einem Vektorprogramm gemacht ist, dann solltest du nach dem Import in Freehand normalerweise auf die einzelnen Vektorelemente in dem Objekt zu greifen können. Geht dies nicht, dann ist das EPS vielleicht schon gerastert in Photoshop?
Ansonsten wegen der Darstellung, gibt es Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Billdarstellung in Freehand.

Fazit: Vielleicht von der ZFA wieder nur geblöfft? Und die kennen keine "echten" Vektoren?!


----------



## Guden (28. Mai 2003)

Aus FH gibt es zwei möglichkeiten eps zu schreiben:über sichern untern oder exportieren.
Wenn ich es exportiere und dann im FH öffne bekomme ich nur eine Pixeldarstellung(enthält aber Vektoren). Die einzige Möglichkeit an die Vektoren zu kommen ist im Illustrator öffnen und dann ggf. über CMD C/V ins Freihand zurück...

Gruß


----------

